# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  1-الاعلانات والانابات القضائية وانتداب القضاة بالامارات

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الاول:تبادل المعلومات الجزائية والاعلانات 
مادة 1 
تتبادل محاكم الامارات الاعضاء في دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة عند الطلب، المعلومات عن الجرائم المحكوم بها لديها، وغيرها من المعلومات المستقاة من واقع سجلاتها وأوراقها الرسمية في الامور الجزائية . 
ويكون للمعلومات المشار اليها في البند السابق صفة الوثائق الرسمية لدى تلك المحاكم . 
مادة 2 
يكون اعلان الاوراق والوثائق القضائية بين محاكم الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد طبقا للاجراءات التالية : 
أ- ترسل الاوراق والوثائق القضائية من الجهة القضائية في الامارة طالبة الاعلان الى الجهة القضائية في الامارة المطلوب اليها الاعلان ، ويجب أن تحرر الوثيقة المطلوب اعلانها من صورتين تسلم احداهما للمطلوب اعلانه وتعاد الثانية موقعا عليها منه أو مؤشرا عليها بما يفيد التسليم أو الامتناع عنه . 
ب- يجب أن يتضمن طلب الاعلان جميع البيانات المتعلقة بالشخص المطلوب اعلانه من حيث اسمه ولقبه ومهنته ومحل اقامته . 
ج- يجرى الاعلان طبقا للاجراءات المقررة لذلك في قوانين الامارة المطلوب اليها الاعلان ، على انه اذا رغبت الامارة طالبة الاعلان في اجرائه طبقا لتشريعها اجيبت إلى رغبتها ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع قوانين الامارة المطلوب اليها الاعلان . 
د- على الموظف المكلف بالاعلان ان يبين على الصورة المعادة كيفية اجراء الاعلان او السبب في عدم اجرائه . 
مادة 3 
يعتبر الاعلان الحاصل وفقا لاحكام هذا القانون كأنه قد تم في أرض الامارة طالبة الاعلان . 
مادة 4 
تحصل الامارة طالبة الاعلان لحسابها الرسوم المستحقة عليه وفقا لقوانينا، ولا تتقاضى الامارة المطلوب اليها اجراؤه رسما عنه، وتكون نفقات حضور الشاهد أو الخبير ومصاريف اقامته وعودته على عاتق الجهة طالبة الاعلان . 
الفصل الثانى:الانابة القضائية 
مادة 5 
لكل من الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد ان تطلب الى أية امارة عضو فيه أن تباشر في أرضها نيابة عنها أي اجراء قضائي متعلق بدعوى قيد النظر، وذلك وفقا لاحكام المادتين التاليتين . 
مادة 6 
1- تقدم الجهة القضائية في اية امارة ـ عن طريق رئيسها ـ الى الجهة القضائية في امارة اخرى طلب الانابة القضائية . 
2- تقوم الجهة القضائية المختصة بتنفيذ الانابة المطلوبة طبقا للاجراءات القانونية المتبعة لديها، على انه اذا رغبت الجهة القضائية الطالبة في تنفيذ الانابة بطريقة اخرى اجيبت الى رغبتها ما لم يتعارض ذلك مع قوانين الامارة المنفذة . 
3- تحاط الجهة القضائية الطالبة علما بمكان وزمان تنفيذ الانابة كي يتاح لصاحب الشأن أن يحضر بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه . 
4- اذا كانت الانابة تتعلق بموضوع او اجراء لا يجيزه قانون الامارة المطلوب اليها التنفيذ أو اذا تعذر التنفيذ ، ففي كلتا الحالتين تشعر الجهة القضائية المطلوب اليها التنفيذ الجهة الطالبة بذلك مع بيان الاسباب . 
5- تتحمل الامارة المطلوب اليها تنفيذ الانابة نفقاتها ، عدا اتعاب الخبراء فتتحملها الجهة الطالبة، وعليها ارسال بيان بها مع ملف الانابة، على انه للجهة المطلوب اليها تنفيذ الانابة ان تتقاضى لحسابها ووفقا لقوانينها الرسوم المقررة على الاوراق التي تقدم اثناء تنفيذ الانابة 
مادة 7 
يكون للاجراء القضائي الذي يتم بواسطة انابة قضائية وفقا للاحكام المتقدمة ، ذات الاثر القانوني الذي يكون له فيما لو تم امام الجهة المختصة في الامارة الطالبة. 
الفصل الثالث:أنتداب القضاة 
مادة 8 
لوزير العدل في اية امارة ، أو لمن يقوم مقامه ـ أن يطلب من زميله في امارة اخرى من الامارات الاعضاء في الاتحاد، انتداب قاض أو أكثر من قضائها للجلوس في اية محكمة من محاكم الامارة الطالبة . 
ويجب ان يصدر بالموافقة على هذا الانتداب قرار من السلطة المختصة في الامارة التي يعمل بها القاضي المنتدب، يحدد فيه مدة الانتداب. 
مادة 9 
تعتبر القرارت والاحكام التي تصدر من القاضي المنتدب صادرة من الجهة القضائية المنتدب للعمل بمحاكمها ، وتكون لها ذات الاثار القانونية 
مادة 10 
تتحمل الجهة طالبة الانتداب المرتبات المستحقة والنفقات التي يتكبدها القضاة المنتدبون في سبيل قيامهم بالعمل في محاكمها، ما لم يتفق بين الجهتين على غير ذلك.

----------

